# Hey Gnatman Room for liveliners



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

My free hours are from 0600 - 1200. The plan is to catch some spot 1st. Small ones for bait and Large ones for plate. Then dropping them down in a old hole for some action. Room for two willing to split gas.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Closed. Its a go.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Who was the lucky couple? Why didn't they follow the marketplace rules? I didn't see anyone say "I'll Take It"! WTF!!!   

Just kidding...let's all go catch some fish!


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

*I dunno*

Just a couple of brave souls wanting to enjoy a day on the bay :fishing: . 

If you see the lucky couple, let them know we are leaving at 6am to get an early start. 





Don't miss the boat


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'll wake them up around 3:30 AM!


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

How is the catch?? Looking forward for the report..


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Thanks for the invite gwaud...*



gwaud said:


> My free hours are from 0600 - 1200. The plan is to catch some spot 1st. Small ones for bait and Large ones for plate. Then dropping them down in a old hole for some action. Room for two willing to split gas.


...but I was out of town for 10 days and didn't see this until the 21st.

Hopefully I can get a raincheck.  

Thanks again,
Gnat


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Sorry for the late post, but the day was blown due to the wind. We will try it again soon.


----------

